# Need Alpenglow tunning coupon



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

I dropped off two snowboards at Alpenglow (Golden) to get them ready for the season. Does anyone have a coupon (or link to one) for some discount on service? A bunch of places have them (either free wax or 50% off or something). I know Alpenglow is not known for being customer friendly, but the location was perfect (on my way back from Summit County, on my way to CB).

Any help comment greatly appreciated.

PS: I hope there's a lot of snow this season and then it melts.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Juan, hey how you been? There's going to be a lot of snow this season I can assure you! Usually with places like Alpenglow you can just say when you're picking up your boards that the guy you dropped them off with said he would save you some cash on 2. Those people have their heads so far up their ass with rentals and such it's usually no big deal.

The best advice I can give you on a tune is to learn how to do it yourself, you'll save tons of money and most of these rental companies don't do that good of a job anyhow. I'll find you a guy named Marshall, he does a good job usually for under 30 bucks.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob!

It's just finding the time and space to do it. (Can you picture R's face when she finds out D was eating ski wax while I permanently staining the carpet?).

BTW: I need hand paddles! Can you make me a new pair? We need to put a webbing instead of a bunggy to hold them on. I lost one on the Glenwood wave (sucked out of my hand).


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Confluence Kayaks now rents out use of their grinder and tools for the DIY type with no tools/space...


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

rastaman said:


> Bob!
> 
> It's just finding the time and space to do it. (Can you picture R's face when she finds out D was eating ski wax while I permanently staining the carpet?).
> 
> BTW: I need hand paddles! Can you make me a new pair? We need to put a webbing instead of a bunggy to hold them on. I lost one on the Glenwood wave (sucked out of my hand).



I've got a few new ideas for hand paddles this year, I guess I hadn't really thought your whole situation through before I suggested DIY. Seriously though, usually you can just ask them to save you 10-15 bucks.

In all honesty it's better to just pay full price and hold them to what their package includes. There's an art to tuning ski's and boards and you should find the guy to tune your board not the shop. Good luck man.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Try edge works downtown next time. They have the best tune in town and have a coupon right on their website. www.edge-works.com


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Report:

Picked the boards up. Paid $60 fot both. No discount, didn't ask. They did a good job, except that they didn't make note of my binding settings and they set them where they thought they should go. Close enough but not exact. I rode yesterday in CB and it felt pretty nice. We're supposed to get snow Sat. so I'll ride again tomorrow and Sunday and see how it goes.

Think snow, snow pack, snow melt, runoff, and paddle time again.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Juan, you went to Crested Butte yesterday? wow!

We are going to Keystone Sunday, it is going to be off the chain.


----------

